# What Colorado company offers these?



## erinself (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello all,

New to the forum but I have been lurking. I used to be an EMT 10 years ago and I have just finished my class to re-certify. I don't want to waste any more time getting in to my career so here is my question. Does anybody know of a company in Colorado where I can fork 24 or 48 hour shifts and will pay for medic school? Do any companies still do that? I only really want to apply for companies that will do that because I don't want to waste my time. If I am on my own for medic school I might just get a loan and go straight for it right now. Any thoughts?


----------



## 1979nd (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm sure a ton of things have changed in 10 years guy. why don't you work as a emt for a while before you go right into medic school. how do you know being a medic after all this time is really what you want to do?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 7, 2013)

1979nd said:


> I'm sure a ton of things have changed in 10 years guy. why don't you work as a emt for a while before you go right into medic school. how do you know being a medic after all this time is really what you want to do?



You'd be surprised. In the EMT world, things have been relatively stagnant. If he wants to be a medic, why shouldn't he just go for it?


----------



## erinself (Dec 7, 2013)

I was born for EMS. It is my passion. I have been depressed having to take a break from it to be with my kids but it is what I had to do. I am 100% positive I want to be a medic. I would rather have more experience although I did do a fire/medical internship in high school for a year and worked for a little over a year as a basic. Like I said I would prefer to have a basic job for a while with a company that pays for medic school. If I can't, I don't want to waste my time with a company I will not continue working for and I would rather go straight to medic school. So does anybody know if any companies will still pay for medic school? Thanks for your reply!


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thompson Valley, Poudre Valley, Weld County, Platte Valley, Denver Health (very few basic positions ever available last I heard) will all pay for some of their employees to go to paramedic school. In each of these cases, you have to work for them for a certain amount of time as a basic, then sign a contract for employment as a medic post graduation. On the plus side, all of those I mentioned are excellent places to work as a basic or a paramedic. Good luck!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 7, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Thompson Valley, Poudre Valley, Weld County, Platte Valley, Denver Health (very few basic positions ever available last I heard) will all pay for some of their employees to go to paramedic school. In each of these cases, you have to work for them for a certain amount of time as a basic, then sign a contract for employment as a medic post graduation. On the plus side, all of those I mentioned are excellent places to work as a basic or a paramedic. Good luck!



Thompson Valley requires two years of EMT experience before they will hire you as a basic. Realistically (as I am sure Chaz knows already), you need some previous experience or part time work with those agencies to be considered for a full time spot. 

AMR Colorado Springs will pay for medic school as well after two years as an EMT, but they have very few 24 hour shifts for EMTs.


----------



## erinself (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am thinking I may have to work 12s for a while. I would just prefer to work 24s so I can be home more days with my children. Probably by the time I get a good job with 24s my kids will be old enough/ busy enough not to care if I am there!


----------



## Tigger (Dec 7, 2013)

Three days off one week four the next with the AMR twelves. No complaints there.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Dec 8, 2013)

To add to the list, there are some non-paid places as well that will offer Medic school in exchange for years of service. R/M and AMR both will help at least with tuition assistance.


----------



## 1979nd (Dec 9, 2013)

On the paramedic side....
Does anyone have any opinion about DHPD (Denver Health Paramedic Division)
Has anyone worked for them or know what kind of hours they run?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2013)

4x10s if I remember correctly.

DHPD is probably where I'd end up if I left here.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Dec 9, 2013)

*Dh*

Denver Health is a private organization now, which has brought some changes for sure. They are still heavily supplemented by the state which creates some confusion for folks but the whole change from Denver General to Denver Health is due to them no longer being a city hospital. 

That being said, there are awesome people there and they try to offer an upstanding service despite the humungous call volume that they run (most 5 minute transports, etc). 

Schedule is 4 10s and for your first few years expect to violently switch between days and nights, weekends and no weekends, holidays etc.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2013)

Medic4Dawgs said:


> Denver Health is a private organization now, which has brought some changes for sure. They are still heavily supplemented by the state which creates some confusion for folks but the whole change from Denver General to Denver Health is due to them no longer being a city hospital.
> 
> That being said, there are awesome people there and they try to offer an upstanding service despite the humungous call volume that they run (most 5 minute transports, etc).
> 
> Schedule is 4 10s and for your first few years expect to violently switch between days and nights, weekends and no weekends, holidays etc.



I was told an average of 7 runs in a 10. Which is busy but double medic splitting the work that's cake compared to running similar volume and not having anyone to share with.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Dec 9, 2013)

I've been told that it's more like 10-12 in a 10 hr period and many days 15+.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2013)

Medic4Dawgs said:


> I've been told that it's more like 10-12 in a 10 hr period and many days 15+.



That's what I've heard as well.


----------



## chaz90 (Dec 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> I was told an average of 7 runs in a 10. Which is busy but double medic splitting the work that's cake compared to running similar volume and not having anyone to share with.



Even though they have two medics on a truck, they split the calls by one medic taking every call one day with the other driving and then swapping the next shift. Doesn't necessarily change everything, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Dec 10, 2013)

Another thing to keep in mind is that they run a high volume of BLS calls that sound ALS at first, but end in the reality of being BLS despite their efficient use of EMD and attempting to assign BLS calls to BLS trucks.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2013)

Medic4Dawgs said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is that they run a high volume of BLS calls that sound ALS at first, but end in the reality of being BLS despite their efficient use of EMD and attempting to assign BLS calls to BLS trucks.



I didn't think DG even ran BLS cars anymore.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2013)

Tigger said:


> I didn't think DG even ran BLS cars anymore.



Me either. I know gray uniforms are their bls providers but I hadn't seen them hire for bls in ages. They did just post a paramedic position...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Me either. I know gray uniforms are their bls providers but I hadn't seen them hire for bls in ages. They did just post a paramedic position...



Hmmmmm



That's backasswards about trading attending and driving.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Me either. I know gray uniforms are their bls providers but I hadn't seen them hire for bls in ages. They did just post a paramedic position...



They'll still hire EMTs for the Emergency Service Patrol I believe. ESV is detox transport though, not the ambulance. I'm doing that now in the springs, it's not the greatest.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2013)

Tigger said:


> They'll still hire EMTs for the Emergency Service Patrol I believe. ESV is detox transport though, not the ambulance. I'm doing that now in the springs, it's not the greatest.



According to their website they are hiring BLS right meow. 


How's the recip process in CO?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> According to their website they are hiring BLS right meow.
> 
> 
> How's the recip process in CO?






Tigger said:


> They'll still hire EMTs for the Emergency Service Patrol I believe. ESV is detox transport though, not the ambulance. I'm doing that now in the springs, it's not the greatest.



Pretty easy. Paperwork and an FBI/CBI big check.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 10, 2013)

TransportJockey said:


> Pretty easy. Paperwork and an FBI/CBI big check.



So like an 8-10 week process then if the FBI/CBI is involved lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 10, 2013)

Robb said:


> So like an 8-10 week process then lol



Lol yea. It took forever for my co EMTB to come in. And that was years ago


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Dec 10, 2013)

I know that it sometimes takes us forever to get folks their Colorado certs for those coming in from out of state on to our department. Good luck and yes sometimes it's a huge PIA due to length of time involved.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2013)

Easy to get but takes forever, as above. 

I'm gonna bet that those EMT openings are for the drunk-mobile, that's what they were in the past.


----------



## EMSBabe18 (Dec 21, 2013)

Denver Health hires  EMT-Basics for a couple different positions.... Basics can be on the detox van(2 basics), a sep car (paramedic/basic), or CCT (CCT RN/Basic)


----------

